# Dragon Fly?



## jcdeboever (May 16, 2016)

Looks to be a immature dragon fly of some type. I have yet to identify it... It alludes me with the tools I know of.  Very stealth and elusive. I didn't think I got it but apparently I did.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 16, 2016)

looks to be a mosquito hawk


----------



## baturn (May 16, 2016)

Leather jacket?


----------



## deeky (May 16, 2016)

Cranefly.  Legs are way too long to be a dragonfly.


----------



## Gary A. (May 16, 2016)

Non-adult dragonflies, (larvae), live in fresh water (aquatic) and are called nymphs. When dragonflies metamorphoses into their adult stage, they emerge as full sized adults.


----------

